# Just ordered this little beast



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like the one on dankung.com but stainless


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mrbeaaattie said:


> Looks like the one on dankung.com but stainless


I gotta find where to buy those rubber grips!


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

They are probs a part for something else like the bicycle handle bar wrap lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Those handle wraps will push over the eye's. use rubbing alcohol ..get the inside of the tube good & wet then slide the on the shooter

Dunkung has replacement tube's ..Can't remember the cost ..I want too say 60 cent's..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ergo?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you tell us where you got it?


----------



## GrimyReaper (Nov 2, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Mrbeaaattie said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the one on dankung.com but stainless
> ...


Here http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/professional-dankung-slingshot-sleeves_1097

I noticed them when I impulse bought the last 'Orangutan' they had in stock last week..


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Mrbeaaattie said:


> Looks like the one on dankung.com but stainless


Yes it is.
The X6 comes in 5 versions:
Plain, frosted handle, "golden", green iridescent and black.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B015Q0AJ9K/ref=mp_s_a_1_32?qid=1448739301&sr=8-32&pi=AC_SX110_SY165&keywords=stainless+steel+slingshot&dpPl=1&dpID=61suosfxu-L&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1448739313748

That takes you to amazon UK but as it's an international company will ship worldwide

Chris


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Chris,
I ordered both my X6's through Dankung. I have the frosted handle one that is not illustrated on their website. Had Tim order it for me (curated). I'm pretty sure he would order the steel polished version for you if you ask him to.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Just awaiting dispatch of one on amazon sold by sancheng fittings uk so may be shipping from a UK address as doesnt say shipping from China so hopefully won't take long thanks for the offer though


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure is a handsome rascal! That's a bottle opener handle, right? LOL (just kidding group). I don't want to hijack this thread with bottle openers.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah they could of put a bottle opener on the bottom lol iv got a lionsteel eskaper on my keys very high quality glass breaker\kubaton which has a bottle opener on it nice piece of kit and highly recommended always used to have it in a saber grip when on patrol, sharp jab in the solar plexus can drop anyone drugged or otherwise lol its a bit redundant now as iv just started a new job and have left security work behind, better money but I do miss arresting criminals :-(

Chris


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's the URL for you Yanks to save on postage.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015OC3GYU?

keywords=Professional%20Hunting%20Slingshot&qid=1448806651&ref_=sr_1_15&sr=8-15

Those sleeves have more class at $2.00 than mine that I also bought from Dankung, but the price of mine now has risen to 84¢. They also sell the 84¢ jobbies in green.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/black-tubing-sleeves-dankung-slingshot_1446


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone have a physical weight for the X6. Just curious.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

At 260 grams, this ergo has a fair amount of heft. No mere bent rod.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Onyx said:


> At 260 grams, this ergo has a fair amount of heft. No mere bent rod.


Wow that's heavy. It's hard to believe that little frame is over half a pound. Most of my DanKung frames weigh 120-150 grams, but I have one at 170 grams.

Thanks


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Northerner,

You are right, the weight (260 grams) is suspicious, I was quoting the figure from the DK site
as I don't have a scale. 
Just checked the site again and noticed that many different sized DKs have the same reported weight.
Must tell Tim to check the accuracy of All the slingshots weight (and size?) figures.

Thanks for pointing this out and sorry for being unintentionally misleading.

That said the X6 is noticeably heavier than most DKs and "subjectively" feels as heavy as the 
Cougar and the Panther.


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

Those grips are on the dangling site without the groves 65 cents those are about 3bucks for the 2. Red or black.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the link and congratulations on a really cool shooter!!! Does anyone know the size difference between the X6 &Q7?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks like fun man, enjoy!

Nice presentation, too...


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I considered the q7 hope x6 not too small


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Gotta link to the Q7??? I haven't heard of that one yet.

The X6 doesn't seem too small (100mm width, 120mm length). The online numbers indicate the width is more than the DanKung Ergo Dancing (100mm vs 92mm). It's also wider than my Palm Thunder, General II, and Luck Ring. The length is 5mm less than the Ergo Dancing but still more than the Palm Thunder (118mm).


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

She's not arrived yet hopefully by then end if the week fingers crossed


----------

